# BMW M2



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

So what do we all think?


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I suppose its a rival to the A45 AMG rather than the TTS. Should be quick with DCT box but still a RWD 2 Series which I've never really liked. Should be fun to drive though.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aesthetically pleasing. Very fast. Internally BMW, which I find very dull. But that £44k starting price


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Gotta say I like the way it looks, specially the front. Those rear arches couldn't be anymore butch if they tried. 

Not sure how it will perform over the standard M235i. It's heavier and only 30bhp up on power. I'm sure the rest of the package will make all the difference though. Need to see the reviews when they come in but BMW needed a cheaper way into there full M spec cars and this is a nice start it looks.

Dunno if anyone has seen or been in a A45 AMG but they are truly horrid looking things in my opinion. Would much rather put my money on this or an RS3. Hell even the new Focus RS looks really tasty. Really looking forward to seeing the reviews come in for that.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^^^^ 
This.

The A45 amg certainly didn't float my boat.I felt the engine was too Laggy and pickup in the higher gears was atrocious and the inside just cheap with their faux leather and stuck on ipad for a display.

The M2 is going to be the Daddy I reckon with the same track and running gear as the M3,it'll be interesting how this shapes up to the new forthcoming TTRS.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Not for me, BMW's don't excite me in the slightest.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

If its anything like the 1M Coupe then it will p**s all over anything Audi and Merc can throw at it in the driving pleasure dept.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The promo video is quite good too.Apparently BMW have stated it will be better than the previous 1M which shows where they want to go with this.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely car. Plenty of power to match its looks but I'm afraid with most beemers over the past 10 years the interiors are just a let down.


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

its looks good, but for the price you can pick up an m4 for a few thousand pounds more.

Its also not a very good idea to get one as its depreciating so quick, look at the m4 now, its dirt cheap!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I can confirm,the best car BMW make at the moment.Superlative handling and knocks virtually everything else sideways.Fit and finish is great too.

Performance is brilliant as well and is a completely different car compared to that of the 235,in fact the 235 comparatively isn't even in the same Street 

The M2 won't depreciate unlike the M4 due to the way it's produced.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I test drove a M2 last month... Certainly is entertaining... However not sure it justifies the price hike compared with a 240i esp as that can be spec'd with a lsd too.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

One of the nicer looking BMW's in my opinion but my money would probably go elsewhere...


----------

